# Replacement Fluval Flora Bulb



## DemonAdmin (3 May 2013)

I've got a Fluval Flora with the Fluval PCL11 Lamp.  I caught the bulb flickering earlier and it's now packed up good and proper.  Just been searching the web for a replacement bulb and I can't seem to find one anywhere.

Does anyone know where I'd be able to find one? All help greatly appreciated, I'd rather not have to buy the entire unit.


----------



## Steve Smith (3 May 2013)

I think it's just a standard compact fluorescent tube isn't it?  

Something like this? 860 and 865 Daylight

(Check the pins on it though).


----------



## DemonAdmin (3 May 2013)

Steve Smith said:


> I think it's just a standard compact fluorescent tube isn't it?
> 
> Something like this? 860 and 865 Daylight
> 
> (Check the pins on it though).


That's what I thought, but it seems to have some kind of extra plastic fittings so that it screws into the bulb holder, like in the picture here.


----------



## DrRob (4 May 2013)

Haven't managed to get mine apart yet, it would appear that you'll need a dremmel or similar to get the plastic fittings off it. Otherwise it appears to be a fairly normal bulb, although I've not seen a 10k compact fluorescent tube on sale anywhere.


----------

